# Adjusting a spring loaded auto shut off faucet



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What brand name are they?

DM


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

normally you don't. symmons is the most common metering faucet around here, it has a cartridge inside that you can't do much to. make and model of the faucet will help


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

the_man said:


> normally you don't. symmons is the most common metering faucet around here, it has a cartridge inside that you can't do much to. make and model of the faucet will help


I'll have to check as they are installed in a church restroom....Im part of the facilities committee...so Im looking into these....not sure of the brand..will have to check...

so I take it probably no adjustment set screw...may simply need replacement....


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> What brand name are they?
> 
> DM


 
checked it last night...its DELTA....so any suggestions on adjustments?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It doesn't look like they are. Have you opened it up to look?

DM


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

i've seen one delta metered faucet, think it was a single handle. don't remember any adjustments on it. google just told me that the flow for them is based on water pressure, and that you're only gonna get around 1/10 of a gallon from it. are you dead set on a metered faucet? why not just get a regular one?


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

the_man said:


> i've seen one delta metered faucet, think it was a single handle. don't remember any adjustments on it. google just told me that the flow for them is based on water pressure, and that you're only gonna get around 1/10 of a gallon from it. are you dead set on a metered faucet? why not just get a regular one?


its in a public restroom...thus a metered one ..the adjustment Im looking for is a quicker shutoff time...it takes about two minutes for the durn thing to shut off right now....


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> It doesn't look like they are. Have you opened it up to look?
> 
> DM


not yet that is to do this weekend...there doesnt appear to be a way to remove the push down lever...delta currently has a metered faucet that has a push down knob, which is removed like any other with a set screw...this doesnt appear to have one

have emailed Delta customer service asking the same question...we shall see


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Let us know what they say?

DM


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Let us know what they say?
> 
> DM


KUDOS to Delta customer service....replied to my email overnight..directed me to the commerical delta faucet site....was able to identify the meter faucet model and download the spec and maintenance sheet..

Bottom line..remove the handle and adjust the lock nuts on the metering cartridge internal to the handle....should be a simple 10 minute fix...will update after this coming Sat!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good deal.... as long as the instructions include HOW to remove the handle, eh? :laughing:

DM


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Good deal.... as long as the instructions include HOW to remove the handle, eh? :laughing:
> 
> DM


 
they do!!:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps you could post the instructions here, so if someone in the future needs them......?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## PAO (Mar 28, 2011)

*Link to Commerical Meter Faucet Adjustments (Delta Brand)*

http://www.specselectonline.com/MaintenanceInstallation/202817%20RevB%20(86T87T%20series).pdf

Link to instructions for installation and adjustments of Delta Brand commercial metered faucet


----------

